# Kansas Foaling Thread- Foal Watch



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a cutie! Subbing to see that baby!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

She really is looking the part!!! Hope that baby comes soon! Who is the baby daddy?


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck! Hope to see a baby soon! 

What is she bred to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

How long did it take to braid her mane like that? 

Hope this baby comes soon


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Subbing


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sunny its really not that hard to do that!

Tomorrow is me and my boyfriends two year anniversary, so I am counting on this mare and Lena to make it super amazing okay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

yay pretty appy baby! subbing!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Sunny its really not that hard to do that!
> 
> Tomorrow is me and my boyfriends two year anniversary, so I am counting on this mare and Lena to make it super amazing okay?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Depends on how well your horse stands still :rofl: -oh the number of times I had to rebraid a tail because they tried to get a bug when I was at the bottom :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Subbing!!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbing. I want to see a baby!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, hope she has that foal soon! She looks ready to pop as well. How old is she and who is the foal by? Pretty mare!!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> How long did it take to braid her mane like that?
> 
> Hope this baby comes soon


 Super easy to do. band them in sections.. than you take the two next to each other.. half of each. add a band... go down the line like that.. and repeat as long as you want.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

here is the foals pedigree. it is a line breeding. Ive had this mare since the day she was born. she was my "first" horse. she will be 17 in may. Great shape for her age. Passed her breeding soundness exam with flying colors and took on the first breeding. This foal is very special to me and will be staying here if its a filly. If its a colt I've got a lineup waiting for it  



Ghostwind Foal Appaloosa


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

at 1030 she was laying down with a lot of grunting. i went out to check on her and she continued this for about 10 minutes. Ran inside to get the hubby and checked on the cam before i went back out.. SHE WAS EATING HAY! ahhhh! i swear she is going to drive me insane with wait. So we got her tail all wrapped up. stall cleaned again (pregnant mares poo A LOT!) and im still watching her barn cam. I really hope its tonight. my nerves are shot and im exhausted with lack of sleep


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I bookmarked your site from the other topic so I can't wait either!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Super easy to do. band them in sections.. than you take the two next to each other.. half of each. add a band... go down the line like that.. and repeat as long as you want.


 Animal Life On SonRidge Farm: Lattice Braid


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Well ive been up every hour or so checking the barn cam. Nothing really all night but sleeping! This morning about 10-15 minutes ago she was laying down completely on her side proabably doing the grunting i witnessed earlier in the night... and now she is up eating hay... pooed... but she seems to be holding her tail out. (whilst eating hay like nothings going on) sitting next to the cam watching.. maybe she just has bad gas


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I know mare's get super uncomfortable when it is time. They may act like they are going into labor, then just eat hay for a while
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Ahh subbing! I love foaling threads! All of the mares should hurry up and drop already :rofl:


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Eating hay again  Im off to the barn a little late this am. Got a new horse arriving. Going to get kansas in the arena for her daily exercise. I'll post a new photo of the baby bump to see if it has changed any. AHH the waiting!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Could you please post a picture of the stud for our enjoyment?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

The Sire is "Phantom"
Here he is as a wee baby








grown up


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

This is "Luna" a half sister to kansas. She is by Phantom. Last years baby. I'm expecting something similar to this


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Kansas this am.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Poor momma looks like she is ready to get it OUT!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

She definitely isn't looking to happy. xD Subbing as well, hope you have a safe foaling!

I'm going to have to tell Lena that if this is a race.. she is loosing horribly.


----------



## StraitGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Poor momma, she looks like she's just about done with the pregnancy thing, lol!

Good luck with the foaling and can't wait to see pics of the foal!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

subbing! this is going to be one beautiful and loud appy!! i cant wait!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

photo from today. still no baby  should have live feed up of her stall tomorrow.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Any updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

nope. still no baby. I didnt get a photo of her today was busy installing a security system. She looks miserable. she is well dropped and droopy in the rear.  i think she is holding out!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep, she'll hold out until you aren't paying attention 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see this foal, I'm sure it will be stunning.


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

waiting to see this foal come on baby


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunday. Still no baby and she's been munching hay like she hasn't a care in the world
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

today


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Whew, that girl has a big belly! Hope she has it soon!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

So how many days is she now?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> So how many days is she now?


 
Not sure. she was bred feb 7-8 for sure, but possibly was bred in march also (one unreliable source said they saw her bred) she was in pasture with stallion. I'm thinking the march breeding mustve happened since we still dont have a baby. she still isnt waxing but has been showing all other signs for a week or so now. So im predicting by valentines day maybe  

Kansas herself was 3 weeks late. so lets hope she doesnt go late. We cut off fescue hay over 4 months ago so fescue hay toxicity is not a possibility


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I've heard you can't feed a bred mare fescue, but what does it do, exactly?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> I've heard you can't feed a bred mare fescue, but what does it do, exactly?


it's not the grass it's the fungus on the grass that causes the problems. here's a link with a brief run down on it.
Fescue Toxicity & Horses | eHow.com


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

your welcome


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Coome ooon Kansas!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Coome ooon Kansas!


^^^^^ AGREED! lol


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She certainly knows how to make big tummies look good. But she can't keep that figure forever 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

The baby is here! I left out of town late this evening for a dog show in indiana. Hubby called me at 1130 saying the baby was here. He saw the cam and there was something else on it and rushed out there!!! Its a filly! carbon copy of momma. Pix to follow!~


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats!! Pictures please


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

congrats on your filly


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Yay!!! Finally a Filly maybe we aren't all destinied for colts this year after all!!! Congrats!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

She looks just like her mama!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Awwwwwww!!!!! She IS a carbon-copy of Kansas!! How friggin' adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe! Shes adorable! What a good momma. I think her name should be Carbon because she is an exact carbon copy of mom! Awe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

warning.. cuteness overload!!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulation! She is so cute! Looks like a miniature version of mommy! Wonder what color she will be when she grows?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

TOO CUTE! 

I knew a filly who was an app who looked just like momma so they named her Image, because she was a spitting image!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

soooo cute


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

AW what a cute filly! She is just a copy of mom, congrats! Would love to see more pictures, I'm sure we all would.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

She is adorable! I agree that carbon would be a good name. Carbon Kansas. Have you named her yet? Congrats 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, congrats on your foal!!! She is a cutey! Mom was so huge, looked like she was having twins!!!! I bet she is relieved as well, lol.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So cute! She does look just like her mama


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

SarahAnn said:


> She is adorable! I agree that carbon would be a good name. Carbon Kansas. Have you named her yet? Congrats
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is so cute!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

gorgeous filly and i see the photo of them side by side from behind and did a double take. i 100% agree on the name Carbon! lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!!! She is too cute! Look forward to more pics!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

AWW!! They are identical!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay! another appy in the world! Congrats!


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby girl she is so pretty. I cant believe how she is a twin to her mommy.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

Awwweee!! She is gorgeous! Congrats on the new filly! Love her coloring! Absoultly fantastic!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

She's perfect. I'm sure you're very happy.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness, talk about a "mini me" -- I can't get over how much like mama she really is! Congrats!!


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

Congratulations, she is adorable!! I agree as well, Carbon is a perfect name!


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

Congratulations on a healthy birth! I suppose "Xerox" isn't a terribly feminine name, is it?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ditto, Mimeo, Reflection, Twofold, Ringer, Knock-off............


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Kansas Ringer sounds really good!
Precious baby!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

So have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

no i wont get to meet her until sunday.. but ive been thinking 
"Ghostwind Paradise"

we'll see.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Thought of another one - Echo (a little more feminine/pretty than the other ones I listed)


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Thought of another one - Echo (a little more feminine/pretty than the other ones I listed)


 already have an echo at our barn. he is an arabian. 

here are names we cant use (already in use at our barn )

Kansas
Christian
Dymi
Perfi
Loki
Belle
Dolly
Rio
Tacy
Misty
Echo
Fluke
Casey
Nemo
Shay
Blue
Rommie
Spirit
Luna
Serenity
Baby


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a cutie; you must be ecstatic!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow... they really are copies! I had to go back like four pages to see her, but she is a beautiful little filly. Congratulations on the birth, glad everything went well. You should of known it was gonna happen the moment you left.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

how about ditto


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

I think carbon is cute, to who ever suggested it.

How about CC, for carbon copy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats! Always good to see a wonderful healthy baby. SO FUN!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Her name is Ghostwind Journey. Her call name is Journey. So glad Kyle got her imprinted since i wasnt here. If anyone has ever imprinted foals at birth they know the difference it makes in a foal. 

Picture today


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is so cute.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Awww how sweet  I love her name!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Man I can't see the pic for some reason! Great name though!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She is adorable! I also love her name. Can't wait to see more pictures, I'm in love with horses with color!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Pic came in! She is such an adorable little girl! Mom looks happy as well!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

OOOOH goodness I want her!


----------

